# watery droppings



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

some of my birds are doing watery clearish droppings.what does this mean?
their diet consists of a pigeon mix which i buy from a grainery and sometimes they scratch around on the lawn


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Try to get Marian's attention.

Marian?


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hello Minus,
Just some info about this problem: 
A large amount of water in the droppings, that accompanies a solid portion of feces, is polyuria.
Diarrhea is an increase in water WITHIN the solid portion of the feces. 
Polyuria can be caused by factors other than illness.
Diarrhea is more likely to be caused by some illness, although it can be nutritional.
Do your affected birds show any other symptoms? Are they females? Do the droppings have any bad odor? Any foam or mucus in the droppings? Is this spreading or just staying with a few particular birds? Did it have a sudden onset, or begin gradually? Did the affected birds all begin showing this symptom at the same time or one by one? Is it getting worse? Have you had a jump in summer heat? Are the affected birds feeding babies? There is no guessing the cause; that takes a veterinarian. But you might be able to narrow the search for an answer with the above questions determined. I know that all these questions probably can't be answered. Will wait for your reply.
Marian


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

i dont really know which bird/birds it is.It just seems to be every now and then.When i clean the loft 90% of the droppings seem normal then sometimes i find runny clear droppings only a few though.They seem happy and healthy and enjoy a good fly.The feed i feed them is a mix of around 7 grains.Their all mature birds and no they dont have babies.


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Minus,
That sounds good. If your birds all look happy and healthy otherwise, it might just be that some occasionally take in an excess of water on some days, for whatever reason. The watery droppings occur as a result. 
I have a hen who is in overdrive in her egg laying. My vet did some labs and ruled out kidney dysfunction or infection. 
The egg laying seems to be the culprit as she tries to replace all the fluid she's losing by her egg laying.
Marian


----------

